# Cruise calls in your city



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This weekend we had 2 calls at the same day: The ms Rotterdam (238 meter long, 1396 passengers) and the Royal Princess (330 meter long, 3560 passengers).

Pics from forumer Marin:



Marin said:


> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cruise calls this year:
http://www.cruiseportrotterdam.com/cruise-calendar/service-desk.html


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A not-so sunny day in May 2014, Stockholm, Sweden:


Stockholm par rafiot, sur Flickr

I could count 5-6 ships. Some regular ferries can be seen in other areas. Some more pics of this years season:

April, 2014:


Sans titre de par williams.poznan, sur Flickr

May, 2014:


M/S AIDAmar par hjakse, sur Flickr


Constelation from our HOHO boat into Stockholm par batuceper, sur Flickr


Lots of ships in the port par ulo2007, sur Flickr

June, 2014:


Stockholm par Anders Löfgren, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice pics. Cruise ships in cites make a good combination.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

List of upcoming cruise calls in Hamburg in 2014 (Sorry, only in German)

Read each entry as follows:
Date, ship name, time (from-to), mooring area


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

M/S Royal Princess visited Gothenburg (Sweden) in May, 2014:


Royal Princess par Christopherkr, sur Flickr


Royal Princess par Christopherkr, sur Flickr


Royal Princess par Christopherkr, sur Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

List of upcoming cruise calls in Rīga, Latvia


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle gets three per day on weekends plus some on weekdays. About 200 total per year, over the five-month period of cruises to Alaska. 

Until about 2000, Vancouver owned this market. Now we're roughly equal, though the pie is a bit larger.


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

An article on many new ports of call this year: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/08/24/3576823/cruise-lines-expand-their-horizons.html


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Today, the Oasis of the Seas visited Rotterdam.



Michiel said:


> Vanochtend even langsgefietst om deze te zien en ik was niet de enige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is now in a dock somewhere else in the port of Rotterdam for an overhaul and repairs.

my pics:
mijn plaatjes:


----------



## Doan Bao (Oct 1, 2014)

beatiful ship, i like Rotterdam


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

After a major overhaul, the Oasis of the Seas is back at the cruiseterminal today. It will leave at 17.



SASH said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Visit of the MSC Splendida this weekend.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Pics I took with my phone two summers ago.



Mr Bricks said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice! 

Another one of the MSC Splendida:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Visit of the Royal Princess in Rotterdam on 7 May:


----------



## MetaCRNL (Feb 26, 2012)

Some calls this year in Southampton

3 queens 175th anniversary.








[/url]The 3 Queens by Visions By Daniel, on Flickr[/IMG]

Oasis of the Seas









Britannia maiden voyage









Anthem of the Seas sails past Explorer of the Seas on its maiden voyage


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Queen Mary II, Queen Elizabeth and Queen Victoria in Liverpool together yesterday for the 175th anniversary of the Cunard Line


----------



## jbrodax (Sep 1, 2014)

wow Queen Mary II rocks...i love this swimimg mountains heh I hope one day will be able to have holidays on one...couse i think is very expensive.


----------



## kmjamal (Mar 26, 2015)

Wonderful Cruise ships i can only wish to travel in it one day. Because its not available in our city! And they would be expensive too.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Rotterdam, now on its way to Norway.


----------



## Galego_skyscraper (Jul 8, 2014)

Port of A Coruña.

http://galicia24horas.es/wp-content...ruceros-Puerto-de-A-Coruña-e1349547621609.jpg

http://s.libertaddigital.com/2016/04/03/CRUCEROS.JPG


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

Oriana in Funchal, Madeira Island


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

*Cruise Days 2017 : AIDA Prima*

Cruise Days 2017 by Andreas Jordan, on Flickr

Cruise Days 2017 by Andreas Jordan, on Flickr

Cruise Days 2017 by Andreas Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

May 12, 2018. Costa Serena in Vladivostok. 3,000 passengers, 1000 crew. 














































*Source.*


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ I traveled in this one from Shanghai to Hana (Okinawa) just 2 months ago, it was a funny experience , interior design is a bit crazy. It was full of old chinese women, meal times were totally crazy, reminded me of Wall-E spaceship full of fat people after many years.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Aida Perla in Rotterdam this week:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 Aida ships kicked off the new cruise season in Rotterdam today. Over 100 ships will visit Rotterdam this year, which is a sharp increase compared to last years 80.



Michiel said:


> Vanmiddag, AIDAmar en AIDAcara:
> 
> 
> Aida_DSC06310 by Michiel, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Taken this morning, the Brittannia in Rotterdam: 










(after a grey start, the passengers had a lovely sunny day btw)


----------



## fedelopez (Feb 11, 2009)

*Cruceros en Puerto Madryn - Provincia del Chubut - Argentina*


----------



## Bear96 (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow, cool thread. (And I am new here, in fact this is my first post!)

I seem to be at the opposite end of the cruise ship scheduling world from the rest of you, in Tampa, Florida, USA. We are at the tail end of the cruise ship season here. Tampa has three cruise ship berths and during the winter it is not uncommon to have all three occupied. (I live basically across the street from the cruise ship terminals.) But April is when they re-position to more northern latitudes so traffic is about to drop off dramatically until October / November.

I really enjoyed the Vladivostok pics in this thread. I have never been there but it looks like a geographically beautiful place. I miss mountains here in Florida (but not cold weather).


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Regal Princess in Rotterdam this week.



















And she just left (Zalmhaven construction in the foreground) :


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Last call of MS Rotterdam VI of Holland America Line at the port of Rotterdam on August 16th 2020 before being sold to another cruise company. Holland America is currently buidling a bigger ship that will carry the name MS Rotterdam VII.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Despite the total collapse of the cruise market, some ships still make a stop in Rotterdam, mainly for maintenance and refueling, also called technical calls.
On 17 January, the Ms Iona was in Rotterdam:


----------

